

Tell HN: Facebook now supports HTTPS - rosser

Under Account &#62; Account Settings, there's an option called "Account Security". There, you'll find a checkbox that, when checked, tells Facebook to use HTTPS whenever possible. I've only had it enabled for a few minutes now, but it appears to work.
======
xuki
Indeed. Facebook is rolling out this feature to users so if you don't have it
yet, just be patient.

